# Anyone used Puppy Frontline on an 8 week old puppy?



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our vet gave us puppy Frontline for Sasha. After his vacs reaction this week (and Gunner's allergic reaction yesterday) I am paranoid!!!
But we are going to our daughter's tomorrow. Her yard (Sasha will only be in her yard , not the other area)is by a wooded area and wet area , I am pretty sure my dogs got fleas there once before (when I wasn't using frontline on them) Gunner is allergic to flea bites so I REALLY don't want anyone getting fleas!!!!!
I left my breeder a message about it.
Anyone have any advice? I hate chemicals but sometimes they seem to be neccessary.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bumping for some advice!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't blame you. <- My sister just moved into a new apartment that apparently is flea infested. She had the embarrassment of going to the doctor because she thought she had chicken pox finally, and they told her she had fleas. 

Re/puppies - I'd talk to the vet, but I can't imagine it would cause any problems if just Frontline.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My vet says it's OK but don't they all? I am paranoid!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I've always used it on pups as soon as the vet has said they're old enough. Ticks are a lot more dangerous than Frontline.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Brian!!! We don't have many ticks here or Lyme but we do have FLEAS from such a wet spring/summer and I just can't risk either getting them. But when you google Frontline reactions= I get brain damage, paralysis, every horrible thing you can imagine!!!
If Sasha got fleas, I assume the treatment for the fleas might be worse than the frontline plus Gunner would get them and he is allergic.
Also I am assuming it works right away? So tomorrow if he is exposed to fleas in her yard he would /should be resistant?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I've used it with no problems. I agree with Brian that ticks can cause a lot more damage than Frontline, properly used. The biggest issue with the topicals was people not using the right amount for the weight of the dog.

If you're going there tomorrow, you need to apply it now, so it has a chance to spread and start working. You can always apply it during the daytime,so if there should be a reaction, your regular vet will be available.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Debles said:


> Thanks Brian!!! We don't have many ticks here or Lyme but we do have FLEAS from such a wet spring/summer and I just can't risk either getting them. But when you google Frontline reactions= I get brain damage, paralysis, every horrible thing you can imagine!!!
> If Sasha got fleas, I assume the treatment for the fleas might be worse than the frontline plus Gunner would get them and he is allergic.
> Also I am assuming it works right away? So tomorrow if he is exposed to fleas in her yard he would /should be resistant?


It does work right away. The fleas can take several hours to die if they're already present, and they do bite a lot during those several hours. When it's applied to a dog who actually has fleas, apparently they become very active and noticeable for a few hours. I've noticed that ticks (which can take 24-48 hours to die) seem to wander to the top of the dog's head and behave like they've gone insane (which makes sense, since Frontline eats their brains).

I've read a ton of anecdotal stories of dogs getting sick after an application of Frontline, but no controlled scientific work actually connecting the dots between Frontline and bad reactions EXCEPT in cases where a dog licked a ton of it off himself or another dog.

If a dog ingests a significant amount of Frontline all at once, it can cause toxic reactions. So be careful when you have multiple dogs that they don't get a chance to lick it off each other. And yes, make sure you have the right sized dose. But beyond that, it's very safe. 

Large scale studies have shown that cancer rates are actually a bit _lower_ in dogs that receive topspot treatments. The connection hasn't been explored and proven yet, but the best theory is that TBDs cause longterm, low grade infections that could make a dog more susceptible to some kinds of cancer, and dogs that get topspotted have lower rates of TBDs.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And believe me, you don't ever want to Google any medicine you are taking (jk)! The same thing happens though-all sorts of horror stories pop up. And always remember that even water can kill you, if you drink too much of it!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just saw this, Deb. I can shoot an email to my vet too if you want another opinion.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am also not one who likes flea medications, have not put spirit on it, he has been put on heartguard, i have always worried about the flea meds., with all my dogs.


----------



## crh131 (Jun 1, 2010)

vincent started with frontline at 8 weeks and has had it once a month since then without problems, or fleas/ticks.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone. He has the one from 0-20 pounds. I will put it on this morning. I don't have to worry about Gunner licking it! LOL! He avoids Sasha like the plague!
He just had vacs on Tuesday so I was worried about too many chemicals but the alternative isn't good either.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It should be safe. Apply it this AM so if, heaven forbid, they have a reaction, you have time to see the vet before the weekend. 

I dosed Gibbs with FL Plus (23-44) in a half dose due to his weight, he's less than 23 lbs, about 18... (all on his vet's recommendation since I had to buy a 3 pack as they don't sell singles and he would outgrow the 0-22 # pack before we'd use it all). He did 100% fine and that was about 3 weeks ago at 12 weeks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

goldensrbest said:


> I am also not one who likes flea medications, have not put spirit on it, he has been put on heartguard, i have always worried about the flea meds., with all my dogs.


I'm the same way... but I'm thinking about putting my golden on something like Revolution next year. Not so much because of fleas, but because I really am freaked out by how many ticks are out in our woods and garden.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I also gave Ike Frontline without any side effects. He was 9 weeks.


----------



## katelyn29 (Jul 21, 2010)

I was nervous about putting frontline on my pup to. But it got to the point where I just had to. Fleas were crawling all over her! Since I put frontline on my 14 mo old who is about 75 lbs. the vet suggested that I buy frontline for dogs that weigh 100 lbs put a few drops on the pup and the rest on big doggie. it was just enough for them to share 1 package. It has been working great ( until she gets too big) Saves money too, that stuff is expensive!


----------

